# tranny blew 1,500 miles after waranty



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

The 4R100 in my '01 Superduty broke on Sunday. From what I've been told it is a planetary gear that's part of a clutch of some sort. Whatever it is, it's gonna need a rebuild. $1800 to $2200. What has frustrated me is that I'm 1,500 miles past the 36,000 mile warranty so my dealer has basically told me I'm screwed. He said that they won't even consider warranting it because I'm not a loyal customer. Loyal meaning that I have done all the service work myself and that they don't have any record of service on file. When he said that I just about lost it. I told him I was loyal enough by slapping down 30 large for my truck. Then I told him to go to hell!

Have any of you run into this problem and has ford done anything? I'm really, really, reeeeaaally frustrated!
:realmad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

SDlawndawg,

Before you lay down $2200 for a rebuilt, look into tranny from Brian at Brians Truck Shop . He makes 4R100's bullet proof. All the guy's running big HP have one. I'll have one shortly also. $3200 and you will never have to worry about anything 2 year unlimited mileage, unlimited Horsepower, unlimited abuse warranty

Greg


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the info but I'm already stretching my budget.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Call Brian anyway!

He cuts a break when your giving him a low milage core 

Also, he will be able to tell you EXACTLY what's wrong and what you should REALLY pay to get it fixed, even if you don't get one from him 

Greg


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I agree with Dockboy, if you want the job to last, call Brian.

I had a '94 F-350 dump that blew the tranny 3 days over the 3year warranty, but 4000 miles under the milage limit. I also, but did my own servicing, but had my buddy make up an invoice from his repair shop to satisfy Ford. They paid for half the job, it still cost me $1100 and 2 weeks down time.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We had a reverse gear go in a 99 Ranger 2K out of warranty. Ford covered 75%. Go over this guys head and direct to the ford warranty dept. Next time get the extended warranty if you plan on keeping a truck. Just one tranny or t case and you will break even on the extra cost. You dont have to buy the warranty when you buy the truck either, as long as you are under your original 3/36 you add the extended warranty at any time.
Dino


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, I had it towed from the dealer to a local tranny shop down the road so I could at least get it back on the road. They tore into it and found a c-clip that let go and let the planetary gear for reverse self-destruct. The problem is that the part of the tranny housing where the piston slides back and forth is possibly damaged but they are having trouble deciding whether to replace the whole housing or not! I couldn't feel any scratches myself except on the rim of it. I can't believe the whole tranny housing would have to be replaced over just a little scratch. It's gonna be big money because I'll have to get a whole new rebuilt from Ford. 

I talked to the rep. from Ford about my situation and he said for my dealer to turn over the receipts to the regional Ford manager (she's on vacation of course) and she will take care of it from there. The rep. said that it doesn't look good but it's worth a try. 

Maybe I'll give this Brian guy a call if I have to get a whole new tranny.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd hound Ford. They should do something for you. You can buy a warranty on-line for a reasonable price. Try warrantybynet or warrantywizard.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

I called Brian. He knows his transmissions pretty good. He knew exactly what broke and what updates I need. He recomended a transgo shift-kit too. I wish I had time to order it and put it in but I'm out of time and out of money. Gotta get Big Red back on the road. I'm sending all the receipts to the Ford regional rep. and hopefully they'll do something about it.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't scare me, I just went past 36k today......


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

chtucker- be afraid, be very afraid. Or just be careful when you throw it in reverse.


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

Always try customer service with out of warrenty concerns be polite and throw out that you have bought numerous new vehicles from them I have seen many repairs covered 1000 2000 10000 miles out of warrenty

and yes some times the tiniest of scratches and flaws will cause big problems with an automatic


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

:realmad: :realmad: 

I am friggin DOOMED!

Truck died on the way to work today. 36,267 miles.....

I thought it might be the fuel, but I changed the filter, drained the filter, added additives to the tank and the filter and NOTHING, can't keep it running.

Going to mess with it after work tonight...

Free road side asssitance ended at 36,000 miles

Oh, and I have not hot water at my house either....

My life sucks.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks staley. I'm gonna try my best. It's tough keeping a smile on my face though and pretending to be polite. 

Sorry to hear about the bad luck chtucker. Keep your receipts and be glad that it is only a possible fuel problem.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

At $3200 for his trany real heavy duty get it!!! we run a fleet of Powerstrokes and have replaced all 4 transmissions and have now found a guy that really bulids them up good. If your going to plow, haul and tow and are gonna keep for at least 2 more years get it! Or in 2-3 years you will be dishing out another 2k plus and all that down time!


----------



## Bucky Badger (Oct 15, 2001)

Wow....I hope you can get these trucks with standard transmissions also...if my wife ever lets me buy a new one, I don't want an automatic....not after reading this!!!

Good luck lawndog and chtucker!!!

Phil

p.s. on the extended warranties, I've found that you are much better off buying one through the dealer than from an "aftermarket" warranty place....It's come in handy on my wifes minivan a couple times....we had a Wynn's warranty on one of her older cars...completely worthless....


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We also had to rebuild a 5spd Chevy on a 1999 model costed almost as much as the automatic.


----------



## Bucky Badger (Oct 15, 2001)

ehehehe...ya but that's a Chevy!!!  

I blew the 5 speed out of my 88 F150 a couple years ago...A rebuilt unit was between $1100-1500....

I'm sure the cost hasn't gone down any though with the newer trucks...through the roof is more like it...

Phil


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

The total came to $2,642. That puts a dent in the wallet. I wanted to fabricate a landscape dump-trailer over the winter but now I've got to put that on hold for now. Thanks alot Ford. 

I'm sending out the reciepts and a persuasive letter to the regional manager. I'm not expecting Ford to cover everything but I would hope they pick up at least 50% of the bill.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

In my conversations about a lousy stinky 272 miles they stood their ground VERY firm, your warranty ends at 36k, no exceptions. I just wanted reach through the phone and choke someone.

Howard


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

chtucker-

Go to the dealership and talk directly to the servicemanager. That's the only way to get them to deal. They have a certain amount of after warranty adjustments they can make. Hopefully yours is not as expensive as mine was and they will take care of it for you. Call the 1-800 # if the dealer won't help. Good luck.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDlawndawg _
> *chtucker- be afraid, be very afraid. Or just be careful when you throw it in reverse.  *


You guys need to listen to me and get the $35 a year subscription to the Power Stroke Registry.  In that mag they have tons of toys, and tons of advice on preventing this sort of thing from happening so that your trans might last a long time. One thing that gets mentioned almost every article if not more often is that H E A T kills the Ford trans. And that the factory oil cooler isn't enough even for moderate no load driving.

I have heard of the Brians Shop. In the PSR there is a shop in Georgia that does the same thing. And from what I hear with the juicer trans being built by a shop, adding a heavy duty torque converter and additional oil cooling these trans can last with the manuals, if not longer. The reason Ford doesn't beef them up is the trans shifts a little faster and seems to be too harsh to the cityfied people that drive these tough trucks to the office and once a year maybe pull a jet ski to the lake.

Check it out. www.powerstrokeregistry.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Howard,

That $3200 for one of Brians tranny's is looking like it was a pretty good deal huh!!


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Brian's price was close to $4,000 with all the shipping including the core. If I lived in Arkansas, I would have considered it.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDlawndawg _
> *The total came to $2,642. That puts a dent in the wallet. I wanted to fabricate a landscape dump-trailer over the winter but now I've got to put that on hold for now. Thanks alot Ford.
> 
> I'm sending out the reciepts and a persuasive letter to the regional manager. I'm not expecting Ford to cover everything but I would hope they pick up at least 50% of the bill. *


Sorry about your situations.

Last year during our one snow event I blew my tranny on my 97 f350 auto psd. It cost me$ 2600.00. Their was about 66,ooo miles or so at the time. Later I was talking to the truck sales manger at my local ford dealer were I bought my truck new. He told me that ford would differently help even at my milage. I'd be happy with 50% back in my pocket! Key is timing, going back and trying to get money without prior authorization is rough.
Good Luck!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I will soon be getting into the Ford 4R100,building them for performance,and from what i seen so far this trans can be strong,but in stock form,it needs a lot of help.The way it is programmed,it is designed to fail,starting with the Torque convertor clutch and 4th gear.As soon as start building them up,ill have more info on the weak links and how to fix them.I Am now doing Dodge 47RE's and this trans can be made into a very positive shifting unit that can survive a lot of torque .


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm still waiting to hear from the ford rep. I found out yesterday that she has been on vacation for the past THREE weeks. Must be nice.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

chtucker, is your truck a late model diesel (7.3L)? if so check the wire that goes in under the valve cover, they are known to wear thru and short out. its a well known ford problem. a friend just had the same thing happen to his. if you want more info email me.


----------



## 95PSD (Jan 5, 2003)

Ch, Also look into the CPM Sensor(cam position sensor) It just went out on my father inlaws truck. Truck would start right up and then stall out, then it would run fine for a couple miles then stall. About $80 from International dealer,twice that from Ford.Good Luck!
Rich


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh I checked all that... well... it has been running for awhile since then. When the truck stalled the first time because of what seemed like gelling, FIRST thing I did was drain the fuel bowl and replace the filter. After five days of frustration I put the old dirty nasty fuel filter back in, guess what! It ran. Take the fuel filter apart and the center passage is blocked by some plastic that never came loose from the mold properly. 

I wanted to scream! I would have never thought to go back to that!

Howard


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*tranny problems*

would like to give some advise here its called the ford cust support number in the back of your owners man you have to be prsistant with ford motor company not the dealer they said the worst thing to you by saying your not loyal cust billy clay ford jr would love to here that! they should make a good will policy adjustment either paying for all or part of it i own three superdutys my dealer tells me iam not loyal after three trucks iam not gonna even piss with them going straight to ford motor company trust me you have to be presistant i had rotor problems on the 00 with 20k they will say 12/12 only on brakes i said horse crap called ford motor got all four replaced , i love the superdutys i think they are the best plow trucks for whats offered how ever i too belive there is short comings with certain parts the tranny being the biggest anyway dont give in until theres justice served

regards fred


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks Fred.

You're right about persistence being the key. I'm still waiting for a reply from either the service manager at the dealer or the regional manager. The service manager said he had forwarded all the info. to the regional manager but said the manager is on vacation. Well, apparently the regional manager would have to be on vacation for 4 WEEKS! Something fishy is going on and I intend to get to the bottom of it. I recently aquired the phone # of a lawyer who works in the liability and warranty division at Ford. I was told she would help me. I also received the # of others who work for ford who may lend me a hand. Wish me luck. I need this money back. No snow makes for a tight budget!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Sd lawndog, hopefully you will get at least partial reimbursement.I know my Dodge dealer would have warrantied that tranny no questions asked,just would have done it.I knopw my Gm dealer would not have done it under any circumstance at all, If your dealer cares about you and wants your repeat business he better take care of you,i wouldnt be shy to let them know your future 40K vehicle purchases hinge on the outcome of this bill,repair. Just tell him you really like the new Dodge,and think it might be your next 40K purchase,especially with the cost of operating the SD.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

The Ford dealer in my town is worthless. They have a terrible reputation. They wouldn't even sit down with me to consider purchasing a new truck. I think they thought I couldn't afford it since I'm relatively young. That's why I drove 60 miles to buy my truck at a different location. Now I have trouble again. Hmmm... It comes down to the fact that they don't give a damn about my business or future business. Making the threat of not buying another vehicle there is a good idea but they simply don't care. If I buy another Ford, it will be at a different dealership. There is one left that is a reasonable distance away.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

The service manager contacted me today. He says I will have an opportunity to meet with the regional manger early next month when she visits the dealership. Maybe I should bring all my old parts (broken tranny parts, cracked header, busted hubs, worn driveshaft, CV) and stuff them in the trunk of her car!


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

No luck with regional manager. Here comes my lawyer.


----------

